# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Lý Do nên mua Hà Nội Center Point ngay lúc này ?

## ailopdiu

Lý Do nên mua Hà Nội Center Point ngay lúc này ?

Vị trí giao thông thuận lợi, mức giá cạnh tranh, đa dạng tiện ích, tính thanh khoản cao… Hà Nội Center Point đang được các nhà đầu tư săn đón rất nhiệt tình trong thời điểm này.

Tại thời điểm này, chung cư Hà Nội Center Point được giới đầu tư BĐS Hà Nội đánh giá là một trong những lựa chọn có khả năng sinh lời cao, thuộc phân khúc căn hộ cao cấp ở khu vực Thanh Xuân. Bởi trước hết, dự án hiện đã hoàn thiện các thủ tục pháp lý, điều này khiến khách mua nhà cực kỳ yên tâm khi xuống tiền mua căn hộ. Ngoài ra, về tiến độ xây dựng, dự án hiện đang gấp rút hoàn thiện nội thất trong từng căn hộ, cố gắng bàn giao nhà cho khách hàng vào tháng 5/2017.
Bên cạnh yếu tố pháp lý và tiến độ xây dựng, chính sách bán hàng của nhà phân phối đang tạo cú hích cho thị trường BĐS khu vực này. Khách hàng được tất cả các Ngân hàng hỗ trợ vay vốn với mức 70%, cùng nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn.

Hơn nữa, với ưu thế của một nhà cung ứng nguyên vật liệu có uy tín trong ngành xây dựng, công ty đầu tư xây dựng số 2 Hà Nội Hacinco cũng quyết định tặng thêm gói hoàn thiện lát sàn, tường WC, sàn phòng khách bằng gạch cẩm thạch thay vì gạch kính bóng khi bàn giao căn hộ Hà Nội Center Point cho khách hàng. Điều này giúp chất lượng và tính thẩm mỹ của sản phẩm càng được nâng lên. Đây được xem là khoản lợi nhuận mà khách hàng có thể dễ dàng nhận thấy khi quyết định đầu tư căn hộ Hà Nội Center Point ở ngay thời điểm này.

Bên cạnh đó, với ưu thế hai mặt tiền ngã tư Lê Văn Lương Hoàng Đạo Thúy, trục giao thông huyết mạch kết nối trung tâm thành phố và các tuyến đường đi ngoại thành; nằm trung tâm khu đô thị Trung Hòa Nhân Chính, trong vòng bán kính 02 km từ dự án, cư dân Hà Nội Center Point dễ dàng tiếp cận các tiện ích về thương mại, y tế, giáo dục đã hình thành như: trường Đại học Quốc gia, Viện Y học Hàng Không, Big C Thăng Long, trường TPHT Hà Nội Amsterdam, trường THPT Nhân Chính, TT Hội Nghị Quốc gia…

Do chính sách bán hàng tốt, mức giá cạnh tranh và vị trí thuận lợi nên căn hộ chung cư Hà Nội Center Point vừa đảm bảo được tính thanh khoản (dễ mua bán, dễ cho thuê), lại vừa thích hợp để an cư.

----------

